# good bindings with k2 maysis boots?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

K2 Formulas are a very nice mid priced do everything binding. Still one of my favourite bindings that I recommend to almost everyone.


----------



## illeaturfamily (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks man. you use these with a similar boot?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

No, I use celsius boots.

The boot and binding combination honestly doesn't matter. You don't have to worry about trying to match a particular binding with a particular boot, as long as you get the right sized binding for your boot size you'll be fine.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got Maysis as well. 
If living room testing means anything: I've tried them in Flow M9 SE's from 2012, Flow NX2-AT from 2013 and Ride Alpha's from 2011. 
They all fit fine.

EDIT: yeah, what jed said, they're not unusual boots


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

well for one thing i have a maysis as well. get some salomon holograms. the shadow fit will fit ay boot perfectly. the heelcup molds to the heel of the boot itself.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> well for one thing i have a maysis as well. get some salomon holograms. the shadow fit will fit ay boot perfectly. the heelcup molds to the heel of the boot itself.


Shadow fit is just marketing speak for 'fits boots well just like every other binding out there'. Stop buying into ridiculous marketing sales copy.

There are far more important factors in picking your binding, such as flex and feel and what type of binding you prefer.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Jed said:


> Shadow fit is just marketing speak for 'fits boots well just like every other binding out there'. Stop buying into ridiculous marketing sales copy.
> 
> There are far more important factors in picking your binding, such as flex and feel and what type of binding you prefer.


nope. i just fit some yesterday, and i demoed the quantums last winter. it does work. not all heels are the same, so tthe salomon shadow fit fixes that. im pretty sure your saying that because you dont know.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> nope. i just fit some yesterday, and i demoed the quantums last winter. it does work. not all heels are the same, so tthe salomon shadow fit fixes that. im pretty sure your saying that because you dont know.


Is the heel of the boot touching the binding? Check.
Is your boot being held to your binding by straps? Check.

You don't need shadow fit. Please stop making ridiculous posts, it hurts my brain.


----------



## illeaturfamily (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks to all for the feedback. the reason im looking for suggestions is that my last set of boots and bindings were the first ones i had ever purchased. not really knowing what to feel for in a boot/binding i bought an expensive set that got real uncomfortable in a hurry. and my heel was lifting like crazy after the boots were broken in. so yeah, just wanted to make sure there wasn't a trick to finding the right combo between boots and bindings. this helps though.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

illeaturfamily said:


> thanks to all for the feedback. the reason im looking for suggestions is that my last set of boots and bindings were the first ones i had ever purchased. not really knowing what to feel for in a boot/binding i bought an expensive set that got real uncomfortable in a hurry. and my heel was lifting like crazy after the boots were broken in. so yeah, just wanted to make sure there wasn't a trick to finding the right combo between boots and bindings. this helps though.


Sounds like it's all to do with boot fit issues, so you should be fine with any binding you like as long as you got the boot fit right this time around.

The key is a snug boot fit, which I'm assuming you learnt from the boot expanding last time. All boots expand about half a size to a size, so you need em really snug before you break them in otherwise you end up with loose boots later.


----------



## illeaturfamily (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah they ones i just purchased are a 9 and my foot size is typically 10. these are much more snug around my ankle/heel and my toes still just barely reach the front of the boot in my stance. im thinking after they break in they'll be just right.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Becareful with the Maysis. When you choose a binding, see if you can fit them together first. I had the 2012 maysis. My bindings ended up wearing away the material the covers the anchors to the Boas. Eventually the boa anchors ripped out. So make sure the straps of your bindings don't interfere with the integrity of the Boas. Maybe i had a defect, and/or maybe they have fixed this issue


----------



## illeaturfamily (Jan 24, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Becareful with the Maysis. When you choose a binding, see if you can fit them together first. I had the 2012 maysis. My bindings ended up wearing away the material the covers the anchors to the Boas. Eventually the boa anchors ripped out. So make sure the straps of your bindings don't interfere with the integrity of the Boas. Maybe i had a defect, and/or maybe they have fixed this issue


i was curious about this since the cables and anchors are so exposed on the maysis. but i'll keep the receipt for any binding i buy


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

illeaturfamily said:


> i was curious about this since the cables and anchors are so exposed on the maysis. but i'll keep the receipt for any binding i buy


It's a good idea. Or put some protective costing for insurance. Because the anchors ripped out, the cables ended slicing through the plastic anchor know the tongue as well Haha good stuff. It could have been prevented had I simply put more effort into it. Inga to get new boots, but that's not too much of a complaint


----------



## illeaturfamily (Jan 24, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> It's a good idea. Or put some protective costing for insurance. Because the anchors ripped out, the cables ended slicing through the plastic anchor know the tongue as well Haha good stuff. It could have been prevented had I simply put more effort into it. Inga to get new boots, but that's not too much of a complaint


i'm gonna get my macguyver on and bust out the duct tape and an old sock to cover those puppies up. 

enjoy your new kicks dude!


----------



## snowmanshreds (Nov 4, 2019)

Jed said:


> Is the heel of the boot touching the binding? Check.
> Is your boot being held to your binding by straps? Check.
> 
> You don't need shadow fit. Please stop making ridiculous posts, it hurts my brain.


Yeah not listening to you.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Lets hope you got the last word this time around.


----------

